

The Cult of Language Expertise - hhm
http://michaelfeathers.typepad.com/michael_feathers_blog/2007/12/the-cult-of-lan.html

======
tac-tics
A very good point. At the end of the day, Java 1.5 is still 98% as good as the
latest release. And a language without closures (while certainly frustrating
if you've been pampered) doesn't break a language.

